# Cost of livin-food and utilities



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,
my family and I are on the verge of moving from the US to the Costa Del Sol area. (Moving October 2008) We would like to know if any Americans who have recently moved from the US see a big difference in the daily cost of livimg (food and utilities). Also, what about stables in the area?
Thank you very much,
Sam


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Samantha, I am officially a newbie on this website as I have just recently taken up residence permanently in Spain, howeve I have spent the last 25 years spending at least 7 months a year in the Marbella area. Utilities and cost of living well to a degree its where you shop there is quite a mix of supermarkets ranging from up market to general. However I shop in the Spanish quarter and find that they are considerably cheaper for the staples of course you have to do this on a day to day basis because they normally do not have a wide frozen food range. (but then who wants it) Other utilities Electricity quite expensive. Telephones line charges in my opinion very expensive ( although there are companies springing up offering deals.) Car maintenance very expensive. Garaging if you dont have your own expensive. Parking forget about it particularlily in the summer months. Any kind of repairs to your home on average reasonable but be prepared to wait. Expat schools (Private) on average 2000 Euros a term and usually a hefty deposit. But it is a pleasant country to live in and if you integrate with the locals you find they are only to willing to help and very often network you into the cheaper areas. In my particular area Marbella not much going on in the classical music field, but there is a strong arts theatre community building up and prices there are reasonable. Any major artist appearing seem only to use one or two venues and they are expensive. But there is plenty of entertainment out on the streets people watching etc. Bars and restaurants differ wildy quality and price range again I avoid the chain restaurants and go local. I have just posted a note reference the drug problem in this area you might be interested to read. Good luck and enjoy your life in Spain Regds C.


----------

